# Hello from San Antonio tx... Any input?



## Tony185 (Sep 21, 2016)

Looking to get into the whole micro skiff thing but really have no clue about it. Right now all I do is kayak the Texas coast and would really like input on what to look for. Right low I really like the look and price of skimmer skiffs, does anyone have any input on them?


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Welcome! I don't have any input but I'm sure one of the guys will be by shortly with some to help out.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome!
Sorry, can't help on the skiff info either.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Hello and welcome ... I am in Katy, tx. I started my own journey a year ago and this site has been phenomenal just reading through the ton of experience the contributors have. I don't have any experience on skimmer skiffs but started with an Ankona ShadowCast and it has been phenomenal to learn skinny waters and polling from Galveston bay to PoC. I am selling it now to move to something bigger and less shallow but highly recommend it particularly if you will be fishing the same areas and you are a beginner. Good luck!


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Skimmers have a good following here, but when you have a used Ankona Shadow Cast in the same state, it might be worth a bit of investigation.

Nate


----------

